# Bet you didnt expect this....!!!!!!!!!!!



## FEDup1981

I got a BFP on a digi today. 1-2 weeks.
We only stopped using contraception on december 15th!!!!

Im in shock, so excited, but so scared. I really shouldnt be pregnant cos of my meds but weve waited two years for #2 already, but this baby is so wanted. 


Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!

ANYONE ON MY FACEBOOK PLEASE DO NOT MENTION ANYTHING. WE HAVENT TOLD FAMILY, NEED TO SEE DOCS FIRST ETC. THANKS!

Sorry for crap pic, my camera doesnt focus well, but hopefully u get the idea!
 



Attached Files:







9dCOmsJKKR.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 83


----------



## Serene123

I am so happy for you!!! Congratulations xx


----------



## TigerLady

OMG!! :shock:

Congrats, hon!!!! :yipee:


----------



## mandaa1220

That's absolutely fabulous!!! Congrats hun!!


----------



## jonnanne3

OMG!!!!!!!!!! That is such great news!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## nightkd

Congrats!!! :D

xxx


----------



## costgang

congrats:happydance:


----------



## v2007

Awww im so happy for you. 

V xxxx


----------



## Lyrah

Wow congratulations hun! Really happy for you :hugs:

xxx


----------



## PleaseBaby

Congratulations =] x


----------



## Tegans Mama

Congratulations!! I am really, really happy for you hun. Are you on lithium? If you are, please PLEASE go to your doc tomorrow, because Lithium is a heavy metal which is very dangerous to fetus's :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats xxx


----------



## honey08

awwwwww MASSIVE CONGRATS :dance: uv done so well with the weight loss/the move etc 2010 new :baby: now :dance::dance: xx


----------



## Kimboowee

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## polo_princess

Oh wow :shock: crap, totally didnt expect that!!

Congrats hun, so pleased for you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## stephwiggy

amazing - how exciting xx


----------



## Mumiof2

Congratulations hun x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## FEDup1981

Tegans Mama said:


> Congratulations!! I am really, really happy for you hun. Are you on lithium? If you are, please PLEASE go to your doc tomorrow, because Lithium is a heavy metal which is very dangerous to fetus's :hugs:

Yeah im on lithium. I have discussed it with my psych and he said that altho he'd prefer me not to get pregnant while on it, its not a problem if i do fall pregnant while on it. (If that makes sense!) I will just need extra scans etc to monitor babies heart. Im going to ring him on monday, nothing i can do over the weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## SugarKisses

Omg wow :D Congrats babe x x x


----------



## FEDup1981

polo_princess said:


> *Oh wow  crap, totally didnt expect that!!*
> 
> Congrats hun, so pleased for you :hugs: :hugs:

:rofl: Love ur reply!!!! x


----------



## clairebear

OMG!!!!!! I am SOOOOOOO Happy for you :D :headspin: X X X X X


----------



## louisaL

congratulations hun so happy for you xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Thats fantastic news :D congratulations :hugs:


----------



## booflebump

OMG! Thats wonderful news, well done you xxxx


----------



## princess_bump

oh honey, just seen this!!!!!!! what wonderful wonderful news :yipee::yipee: soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you xxx


----------



## ~KACI~

OMG thats fantastic news!!!! So happy for you x x


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations huny thats fab

Lou
xxx


----------



## Eoz

Oh my god!!!!!!! Wow that is a shock!Congrats darling xxxxx


----------



## Ema

So happy for you!! CONGRATS!! XxX


----------



## FEDup1981

Thank u everyone! Ur all so kind! Im shocked as much as you!! xxx


----------



## FEDup1981

Eoz said:


> Oh my god!!!!!!! Wow that is a shock!Congrats darling xxxxx

LMAO took u long enough to find it!!! Thank u!!! :hugs:


----------



## Rumpskin

Fantastic news, congrats lovely xxxx


----------



## Eoz

^^ I kinda guessed when your wall comments were deleted.Awww Toyah A new house,new baby,your fab weight loss 2010 is most def your year xxxxxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Congratulations!!! so happy for you xxx

fab start to the year!!


----------



## FEDup1981

Eoz said:


> ^^ I kinda guessed when your wall comments were deleted.Awww Toyah A new house,new baby,your fab weight loss 2010 is most def your year xxxxxxx

Yeah i kinda didnt expect anyone to reply, but ur all such nosey buggers!! And i hadnt done the digi by then, just an IC, so had to wait for confirmation. And now im sh*tting myself!!

But yeah, 1st day of 2010, i hope this means this is gonna be a fab year! Fingers x'd for no complications! xx


----------



## Justme

Congratulations hun! what a great start to 2010 x x


----------



## dippy dee

OMG hun big congrats to you now take it easy and let us know how you get on at the gp's x


----------



## Pinkgirl

congratulations x


----------



## baby.love

Congrats hun x


----------



## xXhayleyXx

:happydance: congratulations xxx


----------



## AppleBlossom

congrats!


----------



## lozzy21

Bloody hell mrs, dident expect that. 

Congratulations hun i hope this is the start of a good year for you


----------



## T'elle

OMG!!!! 2010 is proving to be a brilliant start already for you ladies on here!!! fingers crossed its catching (i want one haha)!!!!!!! xxxx good luck and wishing u a H+H 9months xx


----------



## a_c

great news congrats


----------



## Squidge

:happydance: :happydance: Congrats!!


----------



## Linzi

Thats amazing hun, so pleased for you :) Congrats!!! x


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!!!


----------



## alice&bump

i knew it!! congrats hun xx


----------



## bexoth2011

Yay ! Congrats ! xx


----------



## Dizzy321

Oh WOW huge congratulations Toyah :happydance::happydance: what wonderful news:hugs: x


----------



## SpelmanMommy

Congrats xx


----------



## helen1234

congratulations hunni xx


----------



## Sophie1205

Oh wow!! huge congrats!!! x


----------



## chefamy1122

Congrats!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Congrats!! xx


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats


----------



## dawny690

OMFG Congrats Toyah hun loads of sticky dust to you xxxx


----------



## nicholatmn

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance:


----------



## FEDup1981

Thanks everyone, its still sinking in!


----------



## Sovereign

Oh wow!!! Huge congrats babe x


----------



## jen1604

Fab news!!huge congrats :happydance: xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## ames_x

Congratulations!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Jem

Fab news!!!! Congratulations!!!! x


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :wohoo:


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## CareBear

Congratulations x


----------



## Coffee

What brilliant news! Congratulations mummy-to-be! :happydance:


----------



## FEDup1981

Thank u everyone! The battery on the digi has just run out, and now i have nothing to reassure me!


----------



## Panda_Ally

WOW!! Huge congrats hunny!! x x x


----------



## nessajane

Congrats hunni x x


----------



## Chris77

Congrats hunni!! So happy for you!! :yipee:


----------



## DonnaBallona

Brilliant news!!!!

Many congratulations! x


----------



## FsMummy

omg i knew it!!!! this is going to sound so random, i know we dont chat on here or anything but yesterday i was reading a thread that you had replied to and i just had a feeling you were pg! god knows why as i didnt even know you were ttc! (you think im weird now dont you :rofl:) congratulations!!!


----------



## Pops

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Oh my goodness, I am so, so happy for you my lovely!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

:thumbup: Brilliant news hun! :hugs:


----------



## Mamafy

:yipee: Many Congratulations hun :hugs:


----------



## maddiwatts19

huge congratulations!!! :hugs: xx


----------



## bambikate

omg congrats hun x x


----------



## sam's mum

I've only just seen this!! Congratulations!! :wohoo: 

So, so happy for you! :yipee:


----------



## twiggy56

congrats! 

xx


----------



## luckyme225

congrats!


----------



## Margerle

That's wonderful hun! congrats!


----------



## LaDY

OMG hun...iv only just seen this!! Congratulations! So happy for you! xx


----------



## FEDup1981

Thanks girls!!! STILL sinking in! lol But another day has passed. And im dying to tell people, i cant keep secrets at all!!!!


----------



## WelshRose

Huge Congratulations :flow:


----------



## reallytinyamy

wow! Congratulations


----------



## ALY

hun you no how happy i am for you mart and jack :hugs:

Congratulations and you no where i am when you need me x 

love ya x x x :hugs:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Chuffed for you hun :) Congrats xXx


----------



## pip holder

AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH Just spotted this 

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

Am thrilled for you T - well done, am jealous :blush:
Massive massive congratulations :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Congrats thats amazing news!!!!!


----------



## hayley x

woweee :D :dance: congratulations xxx


----------



## R&JBabybean

huge congrats x x


----------



## Sparky0207

Huge congrats! xxx


----------



## Deb_baby

Congrats :happydance: x


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!!


----------



## malpal

many congrats hun!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## ChloesMummy

Huge congrats! x


----------



## mrscookie

wahooooooo!!!!
xxxx


----------



## x-amy-x

:wohoo: congratulations hun!! See you in 1st tri :happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Huge congratulations hun!:kiss::kiss:


----------



## louise1302

yaaay congrats


----------



## AC81

congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Amy-Lea

Congrats Toyah xx


----------



## the_hug

Congratulations! xx


----------



## FEDup1981

Thank u everyone! Means a lot! xxx


----------



## gothique

That was a rather fast BFP!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## bunnyg82

Wow, congratulations x


----------



## Beltane

WOW! Huge congrats!!!!


----------



## Mrs LP

Congratulations!
https://lbdf.lilypie.com/D9Iam8.png


----------



## Lou

huge congratulations!!! :D 

xxx


----------



## magicvw

Just seen this! Huge congrats to you huni!! xxx


----------



## saraendepity

congrats :yipee:


----------

